

Thieves fry Kenya's power grid for fast food - mmphosis
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2014/12/thieves-fry-kenya-power-grid-fast-food-2014122884728785480.html

======
byoung2
Just curious to know how much this oil costs when you buy it from the supplier
directly.

